# Bastion's campaign sketches/art and REQUESTs



## BastionLightbringer

Here is a couple of drawings of some pcs and npcs in my groups games.

If you like I'll post some more, I'm trying to get some practice by forcing myself to draw.


Enjoy.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Some more.


----------



## punkorange

Nice man, all I can say is nice.

 I would love to see your take on my group like we talked about.  Hell, I would like to see more of your drawings of anything.


----------



## Phaedrus

Most impressive.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Thanks for the comments, I'll be posting some more soon. Any comments or criticism is welcome.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Blacknight*

Here's a couple.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*War Cleric*

Another sketch.


----------



## Greylock

Good stuff. Hope you find the scanner you want (and when ya do, I might ask you to rescan Aneirin. Got an interesting story there, btw...)

The Barbarian is very close to my party's own DumbBear, 'cept he's an Elf with a flail. Looks the way I imagine him, though.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Better scans*

I've been trying a different program to scan the pictures in lieu of buying a new scanner, so I reposted some of the pictures.

Greylocke I'll repost Aneirin in the art gallery and I would love to hear the story.


----------



## Greylock

Thanks BastionLB.

The story, hmmmm, what's that? Oh yes, the STORY. This will make it into our story-hour some year, but it'll miss the nice way your drawing came into play ;p...

Aneirin and his merry band were battling a giant. Aneirin, son of Mahavir, made his initial attack and incurred a blow from the giant. His lance pierced the giant, but did not seem to set him back. The giant prepared to attack....

At this point the DM notices the extra sheet beneath my char sheet and says "Hey, what's that?" I reply, "Oh, but my nifty new sketch of Aneirin by none other than BastionLightbringer at ENWorld. Like?" "Oh yeah! Nice sketch" says the inimitable DM alsih2o. "On with the game...."

And his giant promptly crits me. Crits me bad. Aneirin crumbles like so much feta cheese. -10? Oh, he only wished he was at -10. Try like -20.

Five minutes later, as we adjourned for a smoke,  alsih20 was laughing with glee, and all I could say was "Why didn't ya just go ahead and take that red pen and scribble all over the sketch? Why didn'ya?" And we laughed and laughed and [cried a little inside] and laughed and laughed...

There ya go.

Do you do tombstones?


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Greylock

Oh, no worries. Aneirin got ressurected. It just woulda ruined the drama of the post to say so.   

Thanks again...


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Tattooed monk*

Here is a monk from my campaign.


----------



## Verbatim

Great work with the sketches, I especially like the monk, proly due to the fact one of my favorite tabletop games was a tattooed Drunken Master monk..

If you ever get stumped for ideas, I am sure that everyone out there would love to see your spin on their ideas. Keep up the good work...


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Thanks for the compliments Verbatim. 



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> If you ever get stumped for ideas, I am sure that everyone out there would love to see your spin on their ideas. Keep up the good work...




I actually do get stumped all the time, so I do post some requests in the "ENworld free request thread" when I get a chance.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Great stuff! Especially that monk, though one thing that gets to me is the hands...they kind of seem to grow out of the arm a little too much.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Here's a new sketch.


----------



## Verbatim

Another great drawing....which deity is that? Or was it just a random symbol you put on the armor? It sorta looks like Moradin, but with him being a human, it threw me for a loop...


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Another great drawing....which deity is that? Or was it just a random symbol you put on the armor? It sorta looks like Moradin, but with him being a human, it threw me for a loop...




Actually, that was a request I did for someone and I think the god was a home brew. but glad you liked it.

Here is another request i did. A dwarven Paladin for some homebrew moon god.


----------



## Verbatim

Another great piece and to be honest, you will never hear any complaints out of me when the picture is of a dwarf. I also liked the club weilding dwarf you did on the request thread.

Great work and I will continue to keep an eye out for your future stuff..

I especially all the dwarven runes etched in the work. That little extra detail shows you are going for the real "feel" of the dwarven craftsmanship.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Man, I really am impressed. If you take requests, would you mind taking a crack at one of these guys?


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Some new, Some old*

I've been too busy to draw lately, but trying to get back into it. So here is an old sketch of an elven fighter/rogue that I tried to fix up a little.

The second is a sketch of a dragon I tried, not enough energy to finish it.


----------



## Verbatim

Nice...can't wait to see more of your stuff. I know that if you are just wanting to piddle around some, there is a slew of requests now in the other thread. I even broke down and posted one for my Hexblade...

You guys all continue to make me wish I could evern get stick figures looking normal..


----------



## Hunter

Great work Bastion. Dwarf Paladin and Fighter/Rogue are my favorites!

Hunter


----------



## Kathaer

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> I've been too busy to draw lately, but trying to get back into it. So here is an old sketch of an elven fighter/rogue that I tried to fix up a little.
> 
> The second is a sketch of a dragon I tried, not enough energy to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> he looks like alex tupolev... ^_^


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*quickie*

Here is a quick unfinished sketch of a new character I will be playing soon. He is a rogue/fighter. I'll finish him when I get some time and energy.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Requests*

Starting this weekend I should be getting back some free time and would like to start doing some requests if anyone is interested. I really need the practice.

The reason I 'm asking for requests for me to be posted here instead of the Free Request thread is because its tough to tell if someone wants another artist to draw it, or if another artist is already working on it. If you post here I'll know. I hope nobody is offended. I'll probably still scour that thread too if I'm bored.  

I dont really need long histories, just a description: Height, weight, race, class, weapons armor equipmnt . If its not in the core, you may want to describe it.

Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## blargney the second

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Just a description: Height, weight, race, class, weapons armor equipmnt . If its not in the core, you may want to describe it.




Cool!  I can help

*Edwin Visage*
Male Human Bard 6
5' 4", 170 lbs

Weapons: Shortbow +1, longsword, quiver of arrows
Shield: Mithral buckler +1 on left arm

Notable Equipment: Fully-loaded utility belt (knife, chalk, whistle, alchemical goodies, scrolls, etc.), Cloak of Resistance +1, Mac-Fuirmidh Cithern (magical lute from CAdv), wears an Everburning signet ring on left middle finger, backpack, belt pouch, Hat of Disguise (looks like a topknot), burnt wooden holy symbol of the Sovereign Host.

Clothing: He wears a simple blue tunic over a tight-fitting long-sleeved shirt, cinched at the waist by his utility belt.  He also wears brown leggings and good leather walking boots.  His waterproof cloak of resistance is made of fine brown leather with a hood for the rain.

Appearance: Edwin has a sallow complexion, a slightly surly demeanour, and typically the better part of a couple of days' stubble.  His shoulder-length dark brown hair is held back by a topknot.  He is built stoutly, but lacks real strength for all that.


*Pick*
Male Personality Warforged Artificer 4  (Edwin's cohort)
6' 2", 298 lb

Weapons: 2 shortspears
Armour: Adamantine Body (feat), magically enhanced to +1
Shield: Heavy wooden shield

Notable Equipment: Fully-loaded utility belt (knife, MW thieves' tools, alchemical goodies, potions, scrolls, etc.), Cloak of Resistance +1, Goggles of Minute Seeing, wears a large Everburning signet ring on left index finger, backpack loaded with tools, belt pouch.

Clothing: The only clothing he wears is a full-length hooded cloak of resistance that is red with gold trim.  His utility belt goes around the waist and from the right hip across to his left shoulder.

Appearance: Pick's adamantine-laced body is a shiny, dark gray.  His eyes glow a dark red behind his Goggles of Minute Seeing.


Thank you!! 
-blarg


----------



## Verbatim

Your request is my pleasure....

Zeric
Hexblade of St Cuthbert

6'2" tall, 200 wt, 20 yrs old
Black hair w/goatee, Emerald eyes, Tanned skin

Standing a little over six foot in height, with broad shoulders and muscular physique, Zeric cuts an imposing figure with just his physical presence. His emerald eyes are set deep in his features and a thick puckered scar runs from the corner of his right eye down to the middle of his neck. He keeps his dark black hair cut short, and while still a young man, he looks much older, and gray streaks are already appearing in his hair.

Zeric's stare is often a cold one, and his face is normally set in a grimace. He constantly wars with his training as a servant to Hextor, and his desire to show the world he is not a product of his environment.

His chain mesh shirt is a plain one, with several of the links not quite being uniform with the others, and the morningstar is also equally unadorned. Deer horn pommeled daggers rest in the sheathes of his well worn boots, and a fraying brown cloak is worn when he expects the weather to be bad.

I know the description is a little sparse, and I apologize, but short of saying an unmasked Batman, there is no other way of describing him. Zeric firmly believes in might makes right and he uses that might to help those who can't help themselves.

If you could work a holy symbol of St Cuthbert in as either a necklace or on his gauntlets, that would be cool also.

Thanks...


----------



## ThorneMD

I would like to request a character drawing.

Lysian Alexael Vako 
He is described as a moderately tall human with well-kept, short hair that is beginning to go gray. He stands 6’3” and weighs about 235 pounds. He is built like a soldier and walks with the look of experience. He is commonly seen wearing his black breastplate with an equally black helmet. He has a two-bladed scimitar with him and a cloak the color of fresh blood flows behind him. (The picture is in the Free Request Thread on the last page. Sorry if its a problem.)

He wields a two bladed scimitar and occasionally also has a javelin with him. His helmet looks like the one in the picture, but colored black.

Thanks if you do it.


----------



## Acquana

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments, I'll be posting some more soon. Any comments or criticism is welcome.




Well ... Please don't take any criticism personally, but you did say it was welcome.  

Your work has a lot of promise, and you're being rather daring in your choices ... But it lacks a lot of techincal prowress.  Mostly what'd do you good is anatomy.  The face structures on most of them are kinda off ... in that it's fairly obvious you're letting what you seen of other illustrators dictate how you draw things (shape of the face, eyes etc) rather than figuring it out on your own ...   

Especially the one woman you've posted.  You'll have to excuse me, I'm a woman so I tend to get very picky about how they're drawn.  Your body structure is better than a lot of your male figures ... Though if you're going to be as detailed as it seems, chainmail will not allow the curve of the breast to be seen.  It would simply flow over the top curve and drape.

Most importantly (at least in my opinion) over-rendering does not make an illustration better.  Adding lots of lines that don't really serve much purpose is what it may seem like people want to see ... But if you don't really have a definate light source it just ends up looking a little ... boring.  And the really bad thing about lots and lots of rendering?   If there's even a little bit off in the under drawing, it's going to stick out far, far more if you rully render the piece.

So anyhoo ... I hope that helps!  There's some talent there, how old are you?


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Acquana said:
			
		

> Well ... Please don't take any criticism personally, but you did say it was welcome.



  Well I guess I asked for it then. 



			
				Acquana said:
			
		

> So anyhoo ... I hope that helps!  There's some talent there, how old are you?




Well despite the fact that I draw like a amateur, I am 32 years old, but relatively a rookie. I stopped drawing when I was 18 because after the first day of college art class I decided I did not want to do art for homework or be an artist. Stupid , I know.

Well 6months ago, after 14 years without drawing, I decided to start up again. I was a little rusty. If you look in the Free request thread you'll notice my first couple are not that great. I don't always come up with great ideas, so I mine the request threads for ideas. 

I have never had any art classes besides 1 or 2 basic high school art classes so excuse me if my drawings are a little amateurish. One of the reasons I love to post pictures is the feedback I get. Perfect strangers over the internet are not afraid to tell the truth. I know what you are saying about the faces, it is a weak spot. But what do mean by rendering? Do mean shading, because I suck at that as well/

Anyway, I'm working on the requests, hopefully I'll have them done soon.

Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## Verbatim

Thank you Bastion...and while I know I have the artistic ability god gave a bucket of hair, I just want to say that I think your stuff is great. If you ever feel up to a "big" task, one that I have no problem with sending you some bucks through paypal or what not, shoot me an e-mail, as my buddies in Boston are looking for someone to draw the PCs of their Wed game.. The addy is crow112101 "at" yahoo.com.

Plus there is the gazillion pcs I go through here on the boards..

Can't wait to see Zeric...


----------



## blargney the second

Wahoo!  Can't wait to see the drawings, Bastion
-blarg


----------



## Acquana

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Well I guess I asked for it then.
> 
> Well despite the fact that I draw like a amateur, I am 32 years old, but relatively a rookie. I stopped drawing when I was 18 because after the first day of college art class I decided I did not want to do art for homework or be an artist. Stupid , I know.
> 
> Well 6months ago, after 14 years without drawing, I decided to start up again. I was a little rusty. If you look in the Free request thread you'll notice my first couple are not that great. I don't always come up with great ideas, so I mine the request threads for ideas.
> 
> I have never had any art classes besides 1 or 2 basic high school art classes so excuse me if my drawings are a little amateurish. One of the reasons I love to post pictures is the feedback I get. Perfect strangers over the internet are not afraid to tell the truth. I know what you are saying about the faces, it is a weak spot. But what do mean by rendering? Do mean shading, because I suck at that as well/
> 
> Anyway, I'm working on the requests, hopefully I'll have them done soon.




Lesson 2: _Never_ apologize for your work.  Just say you'll work on it, and if you think the criticism wasn't accurate, just say to hell with the advice.  ^_^  I've been through lots of critiques so I tend to forget that most people don't take it well ... Nothing is personal, just things to remember.  Like I said, there's talent, and I just like to give encouragement to just about anyone who picks up a pencil.

The best part about drawing?  It's a skill that anyone can pick up.  No one should ever have to say "I can't draw a straight line with a ruler," because the vast majority of artists can't draw a straight line without one.


----------



## mps42

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I have the artistic ability god gave a bucket of hair



Wow, a whole BUCKET? I didn't even get THAT. But, I gotta agree with the comment about the facial structure. That being said, if you'd give this a shot, I would appreciate it. If not s'ok.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=1844276&postcount=18


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Edwin & Pick*

Here you go Blargney.

If I get a chance, I'll try to post a better scan.
Hope you like it.


Bastion


----------



## Verbatim

Those pics look awesome...there is nothing better than a musician that has his own bouncer..


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Thanks Verbatim. Well, Zeric is next, but I have a couple of questions.

I am not that familiar w hexblades, but does Zeric use a sword or just the mornigstar. Also I usually play in th eforgotten realms, so I dont know much about Hextor & cuthbert, but why is he training as a servent of hextor but he worships Cuthbert? I guess it doesnt matter for the drawing but i was curious.

I will start it tonight, so I may finish tonight or Monday night.

Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

ThorneMD said:
			
		

> I would like to request a character drawing.
> 
> Lysian Alexael Vako
> He is described as a moderately tall human with well-kept, short hair that is beginning to go gray. He stands 6’3” and weighs about 235 pounds. He is built like a soldier and walks with the look of experience. He is commonly seen wearing his black breastplate with an equally black helmet. He has a two-bladed scimitar with him and a cloak the color of fresh blood flows behind him. (The picture is in the Free Request Thread on the last page. Sorry if its a problem.)
> 
> He wields a two bladed scimitar and occasionally also has a javelin with him. His helmet looks like the one in the picture, but colored black.
> 
> Thanks if you do it.




I will be starting LYsian on Monday or Tues, but I have a quick question. A two bladed scimitar has scimitar blade at each end right?


----------



## Verbatim

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Thanks Verbatim. Well, Zeric is next, but I have a couple of questions.
> 
> I am not that familiar w hexblades, but does Zeric use a sword or just the mornigstar. Also I usually play in th eforgotten realms, so I dont know much about Hextor & cuthbert, but why is he training as a servent of hextor but he worships Cuthbert? I guess it doesnt matter for the drawing but i was curious.
> 
> I will start it tonight, so I may finish tonight or Monday night.
> 
> Bastion




The concept of Zeric came from wanting to play a darker hero and the Hexblade to me was a good choice in the matter. Hexblade's are a sorc/fighter mix and their main ability is their curse power. When I said his training as a Hextorite, I meant that he learned how to tap into the curse power while he was a forced initiate into the faith. When he tried to escape from the church, he was "excommunicated" and left for dead in the middle of a trade road, his face scarred and a brand burned into his back letting all know none should offer him aide. However, when some returning clergy of St Cuthbert saw him, they stabilized him and took him into their church to properly tend his wounds. He has since then sworn his allegiance to St. Cuthbert and has taken Cuthbert's teachings of vengence to heart and acts as the "sword" of the faith.

He currently only uses the morningstar and has taken the Weapon Focus feat on it, but he does also have a pair of spiked gauntlets that he wears should he not be able to get to his weapon, or a more "personal" touch be needed when dealing with others on church business.

Hope this helps clear some of the confusion and sorry if I got long winded...

Take your time on the drawing, as you are doing me a huge huge favor and I'll never rush anyone who is helping me out like that..


----------



## ThorneMD

Yes a double bladed scimtar has a scimitar on each side.  Think Two-Bladed Sword but with Scimitars. Its features in Eberron.


----------



## blargney the second

Bastion, that's just *awesome*!  My DM's gonna flip when he sees that illo.   

Thank you very much!
-blarg


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Well, Verbatim  here is Zeric. I 'm not sure I captured the character the way you wanted. If you want the cloak added let me know. 

Hope you like.

Bastion


----------



## Verbatim

Bastion...the char looks awesome...like I really don't know what to say awesome..

Thank you so much for drawing him, and if you want to throw the cloak on him, I won't tell you no, but truthfully, he looks great as he is. Thank you so much for doing his sketch...

I hate to say it, but I can't wait until you get some of the others made so I can throw another sketch your way. If you don't mind that is..

Thanks again man...


----------



## Hunter

Edwin and Pick
Bastion I really like this illo!
The character of Pick is very interesting both in concept and how you designed his adamantine body plates. I especially like your design of his face mask.
Very cool image!

Hunter


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Verbatim, your welcome.

Hunter, thanks.

ThornMD, I will post Lysian tomorrow. Its almost done,  just have to put some finishing touches. I wanted to finish tonight, but its late. Sleepy.

Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Lysian*

Ok Thornmd here is Lysian. Hope it is what you wanted.

Bastion


----------



## ThorneMD

Thank you very much.  This is exactly like I pictured him and love the details.  Thanks again.


----------



## Verbatim

Great pic Bastion. He looks like a Set guard from the Conan the Barbarian..

I can't wait to see what you think of next and if the slate is ever clear enough for me to impose another request on you, I would love to see your take on my "oldest" char here on the boards.

However, I don't want to be a sketch hog, so I will wait until you give me the green light to post his details.

Great work as always...

[sblock]OOC: Also, if you are interested in some comission work, I wouldn't mind paying for some sketches when you have the time. My e-mail is crow112101 at yahoo dot com.[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Bastion - Awesome, awesome work! I was wondering if maybe you could take a crack at this guy:

Valek Tharesain - Arcana Evolved character

Valek is a male Litorian that has become a 4th level evolved Litorian

Vlaek stands at seven feet tall. He is skilled in the use of a Maul. He wears simple clothes and the color of them match the color of his fur, which is dark brown.

Valek is as quick as he is strong. His Dex and Strength scores are 20.

He carries himself with great pride, and commonly treats other with more respect than they might deserve.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Thanks*

Thank you Verbatim, and feel free to request away. Whenever time permits I will try to draw whatever peaks my interest on this thread.

As far as commisions go, I will email you. Thanks

 Frukathka, I will probably start sketching Valek tonight. But any other details to his clothing and equipment, or is it all up to me?

Well, just to give an update, I wasn't to happy with the last few pics I did. Not that I didn't like them, but I think I need to make them more fluid or dynamic. They are coming out stiff and boring. Especially compared to the great work ChainLightning and Hunter are doing on the other thread. Not that I'm competing, but they are inspiring me to improve.

Considering the whole point of me doing drawings for other people is so I can get some practice drawing things I wouldn't normally draw, I guess I should try to branch out. I'm not making any promises, but I will try.

I'll stop rambling now.

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## blargney the second

Would it be easier to do an action shot of characters you've already drawn?  If so, I'll give you a scene:

Edwin is having a heated conversation with a group of three temple guards.  Just around the corner, Pick is bent in concentration with his leather thieves' toolkit unfurled on the floor and his lockpicks jammed in a lock.

-blarg


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Frukathka, I will probably start sketching Valek tonight. But any other details to his clothing and equipment, or is it all up to me?




He has a masterwork crystalline maul and devanian chain shirt. Anything else you would like to add would be fine.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Frukathka, I rough sketched this during work today, before you mentioned the chain mail shirt. If you like it I will finish it up.

Let me know.






Also,


			
				blargney the second said:
			
		

> Would it be easier to do an action shot of characters you've already drawn?  If so, I'll give you a scene:
> 
> Edwin is having a heated conversation with a group of three temple guards.  Just around the corner, Pick is bent in concentration with his leather thieves' toolkit unfurled on the floor and his lockpicks jammed in a lock.
> 
> -blarg




Well, when I said I would try to make the figures more fluid, I didn't necessarikly mean group action poses.  Just a little more fluid and natural, not stiff like chiseled out of rock. But Blarg if I feel up to a 5 person action scene I will try it... someday.


----------



## blargney the second

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> But Blarg if I feel up to a 5 person action scene I will try it... someday.




Heh.. I know nothing about drawing, but when you put it like that it does sound like a whole heck of a lot of work!

Sweet Litorian, btw! 
-blarg


----------



## Verbatim

While I will be the first to admit that I am in no way any judge of "technical" talent, I can say that I think your artwork can stand on its own two feet against any that post their stuff on the boards.

While DMAC, Chain, Hunter, etc, all do produce work that is great in its own way, there is nothing to be ashamed of in the great sketches that you have drawn. As I have said before, and I will say again, I wish I had half the talent you have amigo...

If you feel that you need to "improve" your work, I can't say anything that will change your mind, as I constantly feel that I need to improve my writing/posting here on the boards, but I will say that you should improve it because you want to, not because you feel your work is inferior to anyone else.

You are a helluva artist amigo, and that is the truth...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Frukathka, I rough sketched this during work today, before you mentioned the chain mail shirt. If you like it I will finish it up.
> 
> Let me know.



Looks awesome. I would love to see it with a chain mail shirt. A million thanks!


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Thanks for the kind words Verbatim. What I guess I was trying to say was I need more practice, for I tend to be lazy and just draw the same poses. I need to experiment and try something else.


Frukathka, can I put the chain shirt under the tunic? Let me know, I will try to work on this tonight.

Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## Verbatim

Rog...that clears things up for me alot...

If you are sure you do not mind me putting another char here in the request thread, here is Ayden Wyvernspur, priest and nephew of Finder Wyvernspur. He was my first char that I ever created on the boards, and to be honest, he is my favorite from all the ones I have created since.  There is no rush, as I don't want to hog all of your time, but if you could do him, that would be awesome, and I give you full artistic license to put him in any pose/situation you would like. 

The concept was to make him a bard/priest, but when the game began he was the only healer so I never multiclassed him. However, music is in the heart and soul of Ayden and everything he carries conveys that message.

5'11" tall, 165 wt, 26 yrs old
Brown hair, Hazel eyes, Tanned skin

Ayden is slender and attractive, at times almost looking dandyish, but his hazel eyes show the depth of his wisdom and compassion for the world around him. When traveling on the road, Ayden dresses in a stylish, but functional set of traveling clothes. He has not had time to purchase new clothes, so his upscale traveler's outfit would be showing the signs of wear and tear that the road has placed upon him. His holy symbol is always around his neck, and when he draws his violin to play in the mornings, he can feel his god around him then as well. He has a finely crafted chain mesh shirt that he has began to wear all the time when travelling, as his experiences have taught him that Tymora does not always grant people time to open a pack and don armor when the dogs of war are charging your way.  However, he has kept his violin safe and it would be in perfect condition still.

His darkwood shield would have Finder's symbol engraved on it and his gemmed hammer is kept as clean as he can.

*Items of note*
M.W. Chain Shirt (worn, 25wt) 
M.W. Darkwood Shield (worn, 7 wt)
Upscale Traveler’s Outfit (worn, 5wt)
Gemmed Warhammer of Shocking +1 (left hand, 8wt) 
Bag of Holding w/contents (at side)
M.W. Violin (in bag) (or in case across his back)
Signet ring (right hand, 0wt)
Silver Holy Symbol (Finder) (around neck, 1wt)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Frukathka, can I put the chain shirt under the tunic? Let me know, I will try to work on this tonight.



That would be fine.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Frukathka,

Here you go.






Hope you like it.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I think the site that hosts my pictures is crashing.

EDIT:Its ok now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Frukathka,
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Hope you like it.



Frickin' Awesome!    I absolutely love it! Thanks!


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Glad you liked it. It lost some detail on the face when I scanned it. I will try to repost it later.


Verbatim, I will try to work on Ayden tonight. Finder's Holy symbol is a harp, right?

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## Verbatim

It is...thank you so much for doing two of my chars Bastion...I really do appreciate it and hope that it isn't a bother.

The addition of the chain shirt was schweet also...


----------



## ThorneMD

I can't help myself.  Your art looks so good I want to post two more characters.  If any of these catch your eye, feel free.

Battering Ram (Warforged Fighter/Cavalier)
He stands at 6'8" and weighs 270 lbs. No hair, but wears black pants with a leather belt, a simple tan shirt, a good cloak, a lower face cover (only occasionally), and his simple backpack. His weapons include a MW bastard sword or a lance (when on the back of his trusted horse).

Haldir (Half-Orc Druid)
Haldir stands at 6'5" and seems to be all muscle. He has longs black hair, kept in a neat braid. Haldir wears fine clothing, and has a fine scimitar with runes in it on his left side. He now wears hide armor made from the hide of an Ankheg with a large shield of the same hide. He wears three simple stones on a string around his neck, and another necklace of animal teeth.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Ok, I am working Verbatim's Ayden. It should be done in a day or 2. 

Next will be ThornMD's Haldir.

Just a little update. 

Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## Verbatim

Thanks for the update Bastion and thanks again for the second sketch..


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Well Verbatim I'm not finished with him, but I figured I'd post it now cause I don't know when I will get a chance to finish.

Let me know if you want any changes.






Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## Verbatim

Wow...

As far as I am concerned Bastion, he looks perfect to me...

With him having the violin out, which I was hoping you would do, it could be the exact picture I have of him in my mind when he does his morning prayers for spells...

Wow...

Thank you so much...you have no idea how much I like it...

I definately owe you one amigo...


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I don't know if anyone would mind, but I guess I should ask.

I sometimes post my sketches on other websites such as Elfwood, Wizards, etc and possibly my own site in the future. I assume that that everyone recognizes that the sketch is my property, but not the actual character. I do mention that they are requests done for others when I post them. Does anyone object to this, let me know.

I do this to increase the hits I get, and also enjoy the constructive criticism that posts on multiple websites generate. Sites like Elfwood are great for artist trying to get honest critiques. Though as of this moment I got kicked from Elfwood during the last site crash.  

Specifically for Verbatim, ThornMD, Frukathka, Blargney and anyone else I drew sketches for. Let me know.


Thanks
Bastion


----------



## Verbatim

As far as I am concerned Bastion, those sketches are your work and anywhere you want to post them is fine by me. Hopefully others will enjoy them as much as we have...

So, I endorse your spreading of them around 100%


----------



## BastionLightbringer

ThornMD, I will try to post Haldir tonight. After I watch Lost, of course.


Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## blargney the second

Absolutely!  The ownership of the sketch was never in question for me
-blarg


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Ok here is a sketch of Haldir. Hope he is close to what you wanted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bastion, not sure if you noticed this thread. I have no desire to publish my SciFi setting, as it includes elements from a lot of closed content sources. I will be printing it out though, so that I can have a hard copy for myself as a refrence and anyone that may wish to play it with me. I'd really like to see this piece done by a couple of talented artists.


----------



## ThorneMD

That pic of Haldir is great.  Thanks.  And as for the use of the pics, I don't mind if you use the pics (since they are really yours anyway) just give me credit for the idea.  Thanks again for Haldir.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

No problem ThornMd.

Hey Verbatim, someone on the Wizards forum was kind enough to volunteer to color some of my pics. If want to see 2 colored versions of Ayden check out:

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=403717&page=2

Hope you like it.

Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## Verbatim

Bastion: Thank you for the link...I love the pictures in color. Thanks again for doing the pictures...

You should put Zeric up there also, it was another good piece IMO...


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Here's a sketch of a monk I did for a request.
Any comments or criticisms welcome.






Thanks
Bastion


----------



## Verbatim

Another great pic as always Bastion. The only thing I can think of to say how it would look cooler to me would be for the dragon to wrap around his forearm vice just sitting atop it. However, that is a super minor just me thing...

As always, can't wait to see the next one you do...


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Your're probably right. In the initial quick sketch I did, I wrapped the dragon around & up the bicep, but when I did it on the "good sketch" I did it just on top for some unknown reason.

Well, I appreciate your opinion.

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bastion I really like your work alot on several levels but there is one thing that almost consistently drives me batty in your pieces and I know it is something that is a big draw for me cause I pay so much attention to eyes in general, but a lot of your portrait's seem cross eyed.  I know this isn't the most constructive criticism and I would like to offer you a bit better example of that at a later date, but I just had to get the eye thing off my chest for now.  Like I said, it is a big thing that maybe only I notice cause I LOVE eyes.  This monk, and the lion characters don't seem so bad, and of course not the bard, but many of your others do irk me a bit.  Maybe to help if you held up a pencil to where your character's eyes are supposed to be looking, would both see it dead on, but I dunno.  Otherwise I really do love your stuff and keep it up.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I'm glad you were able to get that off your chest. Yes you are right, I have noticed as well. The funny thing is I don't usually notice til after I scan and post it. And since I am really lazy and the furthest thing from a perfectionist you'll ever see, I usually just leave it. To top it all off, I am not to good with facial features and expressions to begin with. I am however going to pick up a drawing book for faces/expressions, I just haven't decided which one.

Thanks for the comments.
Bastion


----------



## Larksmann

Wow! These are really, really impressive drawings! Could you check out my requests here? (And please post them in that thread too, if it's not too much trouble)

PS: I especially like your monks. The posture on that last one is astounding.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bastion, two more requests for you when you get the time:

- A pair of equitaurs, a male and a female
- Vaerlûn


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Larksmann, glad you like 'em. 

As far as requests go, I haven't been doing much drawing lately since I have been trying my hand at a new artistic medium.

But, I have been wanting to pick up a pencil again, so if I get a chance I 'll give a couple of these a try.

Thanks
Bastion


ps:if you want to see what I'm working on :
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y94/Bastion34/Picture013.jpg


----------



## KingOfChaos

Bastion, are you doing any professional illustration?


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Not really, I'm just a hack who scribbles in his quickly evaporating free time. I would like to keep practicing so I could get to the point where I would feel comfortable charging someone, but that seems pretty far away. 

Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Here is the last drawing I drew a couple of weeks ago. I am trying to get back into drawing after taking some time of to screw around with sculpting. I will post more as I complete them.




Its not finiished of course, but let me know what you think.

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bastion, two more requests for you when you get the time:
> 
> - A pair of equitaurs, a male and a female
> - Vaerlûn




Hey Frukathka, I'm started drawing a Vaerlun for yah, I'll post it as soon as I can.

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## lady_ghofen

Hello! Your drawings look fantastic! If you are looking for more ideas and requests, here's a challenge for you that I posted up on another thread, and I'd love to see what you come up with:


Hello! If anyone is interested, I would love to get some visuals of this character I've been playing.

Drynd of the Staff
------------------------------------------------
Human Female Fighter (planning on dual-classing to mage)
5'11"
122 lbs.
Age 19
Long black hair, brown eyes, with dark(er) skin.
Typical clothes/gear: Loose fitting tan breeches and tunic with a white tabbard, soft brown riding boots, carring a beautifully carved wooden staff (carved herself, with skills in carving wood; foresrty, and lumber). Wears chainmail when neccessary and expecting combat, and will only wield blunt weapons (dislikes excessive violence, bloodshed, and unprovoked attacks). This character is strongly NG and I am working on a new specialist mage kit/class of positive energy. Quiet and contemplative, shy but friendly. A vegetarian, she often carries sacks of nuts and berries. Lower upper class, only child to a mixed racial married couple. Homeland is in Aglarond, specifically a town called Corth, home to 500-1000 people (Country directly outside and opposed to Thay).


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Ok Frukathka, Hope this is what you wanted.


----------



## lady_ghofen

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Ok Frukathka, Hope this is what you wanted.
> 
> <snip>




hmmm, not as evil as I had hoped for.

Here is a brief description of her:
A huge equine stares at you from afar. It has gleaming red leathery coat and a pair of bat wings that it has folded down against its sides and back. You also notice that it has a crimson red horn stained with blood. It neighs and lets out a breath, then lowers it haed and starts running at you with maximum velocity.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Yeah well, I dont draw creaturers that great, and you may have noticed I don't draw many. I kind of concentrated on making it look like a horse, more so than making a horse look evil. Oh well.

Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Here are just some crappy sketches I threw together while on a conference call at work. The first one is attempt at Frukathka's equitars, But I doodled it of the top of my head, no reference, same with the other two.
They are unfinished and real rough, probably will never finish them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

>



Most excellent. Love it.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Most excellent. Love it.



Glad you like it. I will do a more finished version when I get a chance.

Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Frukathka, I touched up the equitaur for ya, hope you like.





Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

A request I did for someone on another board.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Frukathka, I touched up the equitaur for ya, hope you like.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Thanks
> Bastion



Thats a great savage Equitar, love it.


----------



## blargney the second

I love the new work, Bastion!  If you're still taking requests, I have a PC that I'd *love* to see drawn up!


*Aaril Smith*
Male Shifter Monk/Druid 7
5' 9", 175 lbs

Weapons: Unarmed Strike, Shuriken, Liveoak Quarterstaff

Notable Equipment: cobalt blue sleeveless Tunic of Armor +3, crimson Sash of Strength +2, electrum Torc of Wisdom +2 (each end is capped with some horn taken from a defeated tiefling cleric of Hextor - one is carved into a symbol of Pelor, the other a symbol of Balinor), leather Armbands of Mighty Fists +2, waterproof grey wool Cloak of Resistance +1, Sandals of Tumbling +5, Eyebrow ring of Mysterious Funny Noises, backpack, belt pouch, gear harness.

Appearance: Aaril's head and face are always shaved to be completely hairless.  Combined with his slightly grey skin tone, obviously pointed teeth, and elongated snout, he has an unsettlingly shark-like appearance.  The feral outbursts of his inner beast do nothing to reduce this impression.  He is otherwise a strong, healthy, and agile young man.

EDIT: Aaril's combat style is all about agility and using his own body as a weapon.  He's extremely mobile, and uses that to its full advantage.

Thanks! 
-blarg


----------



## Thrash

*Request*

I posted this in another request thread but didn't get any bites. I just found this thead and since I love character portraits but am horrible at drawing I thought I would put in a request here. I'll try to include all the relavent information.


Fenrig

26 years old

Pirate mage (air ship)

Level – 3rd lvl SWASHBUCKLER / 6th MAGE


STR - 10
DEX – 16
CON – 10
WIS – 14
INT – 20
CHA – 14

Human - youthful in appearance - smooth faced - possibly a light goatie - light brown hair, shoulder length - Hazel eyes - 5'11" 165lbs (nearly half-elven appearance)- Combat would find him using a rapier, whip and possibly wands.

He is a pirate bassically, brash sort of reckless, rakish. Of course he has a parrot familiar as well, but it is a little different than the usual bird.






Thanks in advance, I like the work I have seen so far.


----------



## Crimson Tide

Bastion: While I do not know if there is room on your plate for any further requests, I have one char in two different stages of his life that I would love to see brought to life via a drawing. The first is him as an older man who returned to adventuring after his son was killed in a cursed crypt. While he survived the experience, he now has no family left to return home to and wonders what fate has in store for a man too old for the road, but too young to simply give up and embrace death.

Balin the Elder
Male Human Abjurer 4

Hair: Formerly Brown, but now mainly gray 
Eyes: Blue
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 150 lbs.
Age: 50
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid

Description: Leaning on the ebony staff that is just as tall as he is, Balin often looks like a man who is living on borrowed time. His gray hair and beard retain only the faintest hints of the brown hue it once had and his lower body no longer has the strength in it to allow him to walk smoothly with the wooden artificial limb that is his lower left leg. The end result is a slightly awkward gait that while comical looking at first gives Balin maximum result with minimum effort. However when his gaze settles upon someone, they quickly realize that while age and injury might have stolen some of Balin's youthful fire, his mind is as keen as it was in his younger days.

After traveling to Setti and surviving the encounter with the undead inside the crypt, Balin has taken to wearing his enchanted vest, bracers, and glasses at all times. While he has convinced the others he only needs the glasses for helping him read and examine things close to him, the truth of the matter is that his eyesight is not what it once was and without the magical lenses to compensate his natural vision as well, Balin would nearly be blind without them.

Important items: Darkwood Quarterstaff, Vest of Resistance +1, Glasses of Minute Seeing, Bracers of Prot +1, two wands (MM and Ray of Enfeeblement).


The second is when Balin was just taking to a life on the road and was still a novice to the ways of the world.

Balin of Haptooth
Hair: Brown 
Eyes: Blue
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 170 lbs.
Age: 20
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid
Speed: 30 ft.

Equipment: Quarterstaff, Light Crossbow w/bolts, 2 Daggers (one per boot), Traveler's outfit and backpack.

Description: With his darkly tanned skin, thick mane of brown hair and beard, and worn leather hunting boots, Balin looks more like a woodsman than a mage. However, while he is no novice to the woods, his heart and soul are dedicated first and foremost to the mastery of his craft.

His clear blue eyes are the best features on a face that is otherwise plain at best, and while he can still hold his own in races hosted at yearly festivals, Balin can feel a slight padding around his midsection developing despite his efforts to halt the “wizard’s waist” from settling in.

There is no rush on these projects, but if you do have a slow day and would like a contrast piece to do, maybe these would fit the bill.

Thank you in advance.

-CT


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Blargney, Is this what you're looking for? Its just a real rough sketch, to get an idea.




or too much shark? let me know.

BAstion


----------



## Crimson Tide

Nice. He has an almost serpentish look to him...like a yuan-ti or something similar. Great work though.


----------



## blargney the second

Wow, Bastion, that's cool!  Your rough sketches are far better than I can draw, period! 

The build and clothing are pretty much bang-on!  He's got the Longtooth shifter trait, so the big gnarly mouth is fun.  Here are a few things I had envisioned slightly differently.

Body:
 - regular hairy eyebrows, with less wide-set eyes;
 - it'd be neat to see him in an active running or leaping pose, jaws ready to bite! (he's got a base 50' speed, +25 Jump, and he likes hunting down prey)
 - smaller left hand, possibly grasping for an exposed limb. (Imp. Grapple + Imp. Trip)

Equipment:
 - Greek-style sandals with many straps around the feet and ankles;
 - leather armbands above the biceps, rather than on the forearms;
 - the horn caps on the torc are cut in a cross-section, with the holy symbols on the exposed faces.  (Edit: a thicker torc would be cool - I was picturing it about 3/4" thick!)

Thank you so much for drawing him!  You're a good man, Charlie Brown
-blarg


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Here is another request for you when you get around to it:

Female Maenad 
8th Level Fighter w/Doppelganager Bloodline
wielding a Large Greatsword (monkeygrip feat)
equipped with Heavy Fortified Plate Mail +1


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I haven't anytime lately to draw, but found time to do a quickie from the free reqst thread.
Hopefully I'll get some time to do more drawings over the hollidays.


Mortimer's character request:





Any comments or criticisms are welcome.
Thanks
Bastion


----------



## VenatusT

*A humble Request*

Dear Bastion,

I hope u can get some time and draw this character for me.. I have tried myself but was not suscessfull ((

Name: Venatus
Race : Human/Silver Half-Dragon
Class: Fighter8/Sorc1/DragonDisciple 10
Height :1,90 meters  very strong and muscular ( Str : 26 Con 22 )

He is a knight and belongs to the Order of the platinum dragon ( Bahamut knightly order )

Discription: upon reaching and finding his draconic heritage he has assumed the half dragon form ( Silver Dragon head from the draconimicon if possible  , Scales ,claws etc and anything else u want to place is nice  )

Equipment : Full plate , Great sword 

If there is any other info u need i will be happy yo give u


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Well, Venatus, I am a little bit old school and not too familiar w/ half dragons. If i get a chance I might try my hand on what I think they may look like, but I am not to good at creatures. 

Thanks for the interest.
Bastion


----------



## VenatusT

thanks for the reply.. u can cover up the parts that u are not too sure about with armor


----------



## BastionLightbringer

VenatusT said:
			
		

> Dear Bastion,
> 
> I hope u can get some time and draw this character for me.. I have tried myself but was not suscessfull ((
> 
> Name: Venatus
> Race : Human/Silver Half-Dragon
> Class: Fighter8/Sorc1/DragonDisciple 10
> Height :1,90 meters  very strong and muscular ( Str : 26 Con 22 )
> 
> He is a knight and belongs to the Order of the platinum dragon ( Bahamut knightly order )
> 
> Discription: upon reaching and finding his draconic heritage he has assumed the half dragon form ( Silver Dragon head from the draconimicon if possible  , Scales ,claws etc and anything else u want to place is nice  )
> 
> 
> Equipment : Full plate , Great sword
> 
> If there is any other info u need i will be happy yo give u




Here is just a quick sketch, If its close to what you want, I'll try to finish it for ya. let me know.






Thanks
Bastion


----------



## VenatusT

imba!!!!!!!!!!

mate u rulezzz 

Thanks keep up the good work!

thanks again


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Glad you liked it, I'll try to finish it up in the next couple of days.

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## VenatusT

hehe i showed to my friends and they were impressed 
they will probably ask for there characters too ! LOL

anyways its good practise for u 

might i add 3 tiny requests :

a) if possible make the sword a little longer 
b)i know the details are not in yet but if u could give him bigger pauldrons 
c) he has a familiar a pet toad P could u put him on the floor next to him or something???
hehe thanks

other than that as i said b4 its perfect 

thanks again


----------



## BastionLightbringer

VenatusT said:
			
		

> hehe i showed to my friends and they were impressed
> they will probably ask for there characters too ! LOL
> 
> anyways its good practise for u
> 
> might i add 3 tiny requests :
> 
> a) if possible make the sword a little longer
> b)i know the details are not in yet but if u could give him bigger pauldrons
> c) he has a familiar a pet toad P could u put him on the floor next to him or something???
> hehe thanks
> 
> other than that as i said b4 its perfect
> 
> thanks again




I will make the sword as long as the piece of paper allows me, which is not much. The pauldrons can be pumped up a little, no problem.

As for the toad, we will have to see how much time I have.

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## VenatusT

thanks again mate 

sounds good!

Looking forward to it


----------



## Verbatim

Bastion,

Great to see you back on the boards again, and I was wondering if once more I could ask a huge favor of you. Zeric has advanced a few lvls and has once again returned to using a flail. If you found the time, could you maybe do an update of Zeric's char to reflect that and any other tweaks you might have wanted to try on his portrait.

If your sched is too packed, I totally understand and since you have been helped me so much in the past, I know it might be too much to ask.

Have a great holiday and it is great again to see you back here...


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Verbatim, I dont mind at all, but please just repost how you want Zeric to look now. Dont list the changes, Just a total description of what he presently looks like , so I dont have to read both posts and put them together. I hope that makes sense.

VenatusT, I should be done tonight or tomrrw.

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

VenatusT said:
			
		

> Dear Bastion,
> 
> I hope u can get some time and draw this character for me.. I have tried myself but was not suscessfull ((
> 
> Name: Venatus
> Race : Human/Silver Half-Dragon
> Class: Fighter8/Sorc1/DragonDisciple 10
> Height :1,90 meters  very strong and muscular ( Str : 26 Con 22 )
> 
> He is a knight and belongs to the Order of the platinum dragon ( Bahamut knightly order )
> 
> Discription: upon reaching and finding his draconic heritage he has assumed the half dragon form ( Silver Dragon head from the draconimicon if possible  , Scales ,claws etc and anything else u want to place is nice  )
> 
> Equipment : Full plate , Great sword
> 
> If there is any other info u need i will be happy yo give u




Here ya go, Venatus:





Any comments or criticisms are always welcome.


----------



## Verbatim

If you count "Wow" as a comment, then consider it sent...

I love the pebble scale work that you can see, as well as the creasing of his brow as if he is scanning the horizon for a danger approaching him.

A great portrait as always...

If you don't mind me including the updated desc of Zeric, I will work that in here as well...

Zeric
Hexblade of St Cuthbert

6'2" tall, 200 wt, 21 yrs old
Black hair w/goatee, Emerald eyes, Tanned skin

Standing a little over six foot in height, with broad shoulders and muscular physique, Zeric cuts an imposing figure with just his physical presence. His emerald eyes are set deep in his features and a thick puckered scar runs from the corner of his right eye down to the middle of his neck. He keeps his dark black hair cut short, and while still a young man, he looks much older with gray streaks already appearing in his hair.

Zeric's stare is often a cold one, and his face is normally set in a grimace. He constantly wars with his training as a servant to Hextor, and his desire to show the world he is not a product of his environment.

He has recently acquired a sturdy chain mesh shirt of dwarven craftsmenship and wears it almost constantly, as well as a quiver full of metal javelins which he uses to strike at those who oppose him before drawing his flail. The flail is expertly crafted and while Zeric does not know if it has any enchantments upon it, the strange runes that are etched in the metal would suggest to him that it does. He keeps the deer horn pommeled daggers resting in the sheathes of his well worn boots as a pair of last resort weapons. 

If you could work a holy symbol of St Cuthbert in as either a necklace or on his gauntlets, that would be cool also.

As always Bastion, your artwork is excellant and I look forward to seeing all your pieces...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bastion, if you could get a chance I'd love to see Ralph Lohrenstein drawn up.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Verbatim, I will try to work on Zeric tonight or tomorrow.

I wonder if Venatus has seen his request  

Frukathka, Ralph Lohrenstein does not really sound like my cup of tea. Sorry. Did you post him on the Free Request thread, maybe someone else will give it a shot.

Bastion


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Frukathka, Ralph Lohrenstein does not really sound like my cup of tea. Sorry. Did you post him on the Free Request thread, maybe someone else will give it a shot.



Understandable. I know that every artist has their own tastes.


----------



## Verbatim

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Verbatim, I will try to work on Zeric tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I wonder if Venatus has seen his request
> 
> Frukathka, Ralph Lohrenstein does not really sound like my cup of tea. Sorry. Did you post him on the Free Request thread, maybe someone else will give it a shot.
> 
> Bastion




Bastion: If I had your address, I would send you a card and all the cookies you could handle... Thank you again for the second fitting and once again just let me say how much I do appreciate it.

Also, as I know the holidays are coming in, no rush on the drawing as you are so doing me the huge favor.

Verbatim the kid in the toy store right now


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Also, as I know the holidays are coming in, no rush on the drawing as you are so doing me the huge favor.




Well it looks like you had it right. I won't get to start Zeric til Monday or Tues. 

Happy Holidays to everyone!

Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Well, I guess I should repost 5 months of old drawings. But for now here are a couple of pics i did recently. Hope you like, and comments & crits are always welcome.
1st up: Elven archer.





Next: 1/2 orc barbarian sorceror request






Lastly: 1/2 elf fighter request





Thanks
Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I usually don't do creatures, but here was an attempt at a wounded beholder, done for a request. Any comments, any at all are appreciated.






Thanks
Bastion


----------



## mps42

*Comment*

The archer character should have a forearm / elbow protector or those fletchings would tear his arm up... (I've done this. it hurts.)


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Yes you're right. I also shoot bows from time to time as well, and should have known better. Originally he was to be wearing long sleave chainmail under his jerkin, then at last minute I with went short sleaves. 

Thanks for the comments
Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Here is a couple of new drawings, followed by some old stuff that got wiped out when the boards crashed. Comments really appreciated.
New request for a cleric




New sketch of a Trumpet Archon-request





Couple of re-posts 

















Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## blargney the second

The trumpet archon is wicked!


----------



## VenatusT

keep up the good work mate


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Thank you Blargney & Venatus. 
Here is another pic done as a request. Its a 1/2 celestial cleric/paladin.





Comments/crits appreciated.

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## VenatusT

most impressive mate!!!!


----------



## Amazing Triangle

*Love/Request*

I have looked through all of your works that were posted here and really love the half-dragon.  So I ask for a humble request.  Zekk Akai was a pc of mine that a nursed from 15~32 level.  He became a devastating mercenary.  He was a very evil white halfdragon with dark tatoos around his eyes and jaw going for the skeleton look.  He was a scythe wielder (2 to be exact) but it was his dark hood and cape that made him scary.  Well here is his character sheet converted to digital format for safe keeping. [sblock] Zekk Akai White Half-Dragon Male (Half-Dragon 3/ Winged 2/Ranger 1/Kensai 10/EdgeMaster 10/Legendary Dreadnought 4\Fighter 22\WarHulk 8): CR 30; Medium-size; HD 22d10+8d12+300; HP 539; Init 13=8+5; Spd 60 ft. Fly 80ft (perfect); AC 46 {10+8 Dex+ 15 armor+1 dodge+12 NA-1 size}, touch 22, flat-footed 29; BAB +25; Grap +62; Atk+77 3d6+65 18-20x4;

Full Atk:
Melee: Bone Scythe (+15 Bodyfeeder keen impact) +77/+72/+67/+62 3d6+65 18-20x4
Blood Scythe (+10 Marrowcrushing wounding keen) +72/+67/+62/+57 3d6+53+2 Con 18-20x4
Rend 6d6+65+2 Con
Space/Reach 10ft/10ft
SA: Phase Blade (ignore Magical Armor for 1 round) 3/day
Bleed with out being cut (Standard Act. If all attacks hit one round may do same damage next round without rolling)

SQ: Track, Immune Cold, Immune Paralyze, Immune Sleep, Lowlight vision, Darkvision 60ft., Wild Empathy +2, Withstand, Power Surge, Edge Mastery, Instill, Ki Warlord, Unstoppable 1/day, Unmovable 1/day, Evasion, Favored Enemy: Good Outsiders, No time to think, Greater mighty swing, Mighty swing, Sweeping Boulder, Greater Sweeping Boulder, Mighty rock throwing

AL LE
SV Fort: 19+10+10=39, Ref:11+8+10=29, Will: 11+8+10=29

Stats:
Str 77, Dex 26, Con 30, Int 26, Wis 26, Cha 26

Skills:
Bluff 17, Concentration 41, Diplomacy 20, Handle animal 20, Intimidate 56, Listen 36, Ride 11, Search 39, Spot 39, Survival 41, Knowledge (all) 10

Feats:
Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, Whirlwind Attack, Power Attack, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus Scythe, Weapon Specialization Scythe, Greater Wpn Focus Scythe, Greater Wpn Spl Scythe, Improved Critical Scythe, Monkey grip, Combat Expertise, Two-weapon fighting, Improved two-weapon fighting, Greater two-weapon fighting, Oversized two-weapon fighting, Endurance, Diehard, Combat Reflexes, Two-weapon Rend, Improved Bull Rush, Toughness, Perfect two-weapon fighting, Epic weapon focus, Epic weapon specialization


Possessions:
+15 Bracers of Armor, Bone Scythe (+15 Bodyfeeder keen impact), Blood Scythe (+10 Marrowcrushing wounding keen), +10 Cloak of Resistance, Ring of Sustenance, Silver dagger, Eager, Belt of Magnificence +6, Boots of Swiftness

Languages:
Common, Draconic, Elven, Abyssal, Infernal, Dwarven, Undercommon[/sblock]
My thoughts about him[sblock]So yeah they were fun but I made him look like the Grim Reaper.  Originally he worshiped Nerull and emulated his look and demeanor.  Only fighting when he had to cause he was a mercenary.  Zekk worked for 3,000 gold pieces a week for a Vampire lord protecting his daughter.  I only helped when I was asked to help in combat, though more because I couldn’t spot even the worst rogue.  I had a spot check of 6.  So after watching/helping Dispoter kill an angel he then visited the 1st tier of celesta and tried to take on the angel of the first.  Yeah that was the end of him.[/sblock]


----------



## BastionLightbringer

A couple of new ones.

An orc soldier.





And a werewolf





Thanks
Bastion


----------



## VenatusT

bump !!


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Thanks for the bump, but I have not been drawing much lately. Here's one that did this week. Hope you like, hopefully I'll have more soon.






Thanks
Bastion


----------



## SalviaNemain

Very nice job!  I think you are doing very well with your artwork.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Half dragon sorceror done as a request. Any comments or crits welcome.





Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## Amazing Triangle

Love your Half dragon work!!


----------



## VenatusT

Very nice mate!

love the doggy hehe

keep it up!


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Thanks for the compliments. I haven't been drawing much, but here is a couple I whipped up during lunch hour yesterday.

First, a gladiator:





2nd, a typical half-elf ranger:





Thanks
Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Due to a new job, no time, and what seems like a lack of interest from anyone anyway. These will be my last post for a while. Thanks for the support.

A holy warrior w/magic sticks(done as a request)





A knight on a mission(Influenced by a scene in my favorite book)





A knight of questionable allegiance.





Bastion


----------



## blargney the second

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> A knight on a mission(Influenced by a scene in my favorite book)




A Game of Thrones?

Nice work, as always! 
-blarg


----------



## Verbatim

RL has greatly reduced the amount of time I get to come on the boards, but I have always checked in to see if you have posted any new work. I will miss seeing your updates as I think you have a great gift.

I have managed to fall in with a table top Eberron game and if you ever feel like doing requests sometime, funded or non-funded from my side, I would always conside it an honor to have you bring to life my ideas.

*relurks*


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Thanks guys for the positive comments. Yes Blargney, that's the book.  

If anyone is interested, I am taking commissions. Email me  (bastion34@hotmail.com)  for rates.

Well, some spare time came up, & here are 2 more pics. 

A ranger request.





A female thief request.





Thanks


----------



## Tonks

Amazing stuff Bastion, and I hope you keep putting your work up here for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Thanks. Here are a couple of sketches.
A mage casting fireball:




An old NPC I made when I was a kid. Bionic arm is kind of corny now that I think back:


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Just a quickie I did the other day.







Thanks
Bastion


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

>



 Absolutely Freakin' Sweet! Best wemic I've ever seen!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Here is a request for you if you are interested BL. Half-Fire Elemental, Half-Celestial Drow.

Let your imagination run wild, draw it however you like.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Thanks Fru. I'm glad you liked the Wemic. As for requests, I'm kind of tied up on commissions right now.


Thanks
Bastion


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> As for requests, I'm kind of tied up on commissions right now.



I understand, bread first.


----------



## Meloncov

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> As for requests, I'm kind of tied up on commissions right now.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Bastion




I'm happy to hear your getting a large number of commisions. My unillustrated charecter isn't, but I am.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I have been in a bit of a slump when it comes to drawing lately, but here is a commission I recently finished. 

Norse-like barbarian/sorceror w/ axe & tattoos. Any comments are appreciated.






Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## Verbatim

As always Bastion, I think your work is awesome and it is only getting better as you do more drawings a vary things up. The runic etching on his arm gives the feeling of an altered spellbook, even though you have said he was a sorc.

Another great picture and if there is something we can do to help you regain that spark, just let us know.


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul

Bastion,
Really enjoying this Barbarian and two handed swordsman!

Mortimer De Gaul


----------



## Jeph

I really dig that norse-ish sorcerer -- the WICTORJ/victory tattoo is a nice touch.


----------



## Leofwine

First off I really enjoy your work.

Second I have a request for you:

Galdre:
Level 4 Half-elf warmage
hight: 5 foot 7 inches
gender: male

Equipment: chianshirt, +2 heay wooden shield, shortspear, and two throwing axes.

Special note: The campaign is in a norse setting.


----------



## Meloncov

Leofwine said:
			
		

> First off I really enjoy your work.
> 
> Second I have a request for you:




I don't think you are going to have much luck. Bastion hasn't been doing requests for a while.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Thanks for all the positive comments.

A few days ago I picked up the pencil for the first time in months. Here is what I came up with.

1st is a pic of an evil knight w/ some bat wings.







and next is a unfinished sketch of an ettin being attacked. I will eventually put more detail into the attackers and background, but I don't know when.





I may remove the attackers all together and just leave the Ettin.

If I feel up to it I may start some requests, but I'll let you know.

Bastion


----------



## blargney the second

Very nice!  That ettin is great - it really looks like each head is controlling its arm properly.


----------



## Verbatim

Great to see you back up and drawing, no matter what the reason behind it. Looking forward to seeing more of your work..


----------



## Connorsrpg

WOW.

just found this site and you do a wonderful job for free Bastion.

Players everywhere must love when you bring their characters to life.  (I will have to get mine on to this thread if you are not too busy).

I am also the author of a campaign setting (not published, but we have a website indesperate need of some art).  I may post some race descriptions here, again if you are not too busy.

Your artwork has clearly improved in the time you have been helping people.  Practice does make perfect.  I loved the wemic character too.  We had a very long running campaign based around 2 wemic characters.  (Lasted over 800 yrs game time actually ).

Let us know if you have time to do some more and if you are willing to do so of course 

Cheers, Connors


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Thanks everyone.

Connors, feel free to post some requests. I am not sure I'll ever get to them, but ya never know.

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## Connorsrpg

Couldn't wait to see if my players would post.

Here is AZANZAS.  He is a major NPC Pirate Captain in our campaign.

Before you is an immaculately dressed man.  On a head of the shiniest black, shoulder-length hair he wears a black felt hat.  Muscles show through a white silk shirt with an unbuttoned vest.  Jewels shine from a gem-studded belt and hilted rapier.  He stamps the deck with well-polished boots, but does not immediately draw a weapon – his dark, calculating eyes seem to be studying your every move.  A buckler is strapped to his left arm.

He is exceptionally strong and quite smart (as in high Wisdom & Intelligence).  He would have tanned skin and dark eyes too.  Quite good looking   Carriers a parrying dagger too (with 3 other daggers on his person) as well as bronze armbands on his wrists.

Just in case you get time, you know 

Thanks in advance (even for the thoughts if Azanzas does not appear  ).

C


----------



## Balathustrius

Cool stuff, man - definite talent on display in here.

Can I be so bold as to offer a quick crit?  I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for, so ignore me if I'm out of line.  

Your human anatomy is looking pretty good - it's obvious that you've done your homework in this regard.  However, it seems like you're over-defining the muscles a lot, especially in the torso.  Subtlety is probably the hardest thing to achieve in a drawing (imo), but, at least for me, studying the Masters has really taught me a lot.

For example, check out these Rubens drawings:

http://www.24hourmuseum.org.uk/content/images/2002_1602.JPG
http://faculty.acu.edu/~mxb01e/Images/1_Drawings/rubens_study_arms.jpg
http://faculty.acu.edu/~mxb01e/Images/1_Drawings/rubens_study_foot.jpg

There's a ton to be learned from studying Rubens' modeling technique, I think.  That guy could draw like a god.  And he studied Michelangelo intensively to develop his technique, so it's all a progression.

You draw faces well, which is cool - really makes the difference between a good character artist and a mediocre one.  Are you familiar with Wesley Burt?  If you've ever been to ConceptArt.org you've probably heard of this guy. If not, check him out.

http://conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=69720

Something you might want to focus more on in regards to faces and heads are the underlying planar surfaces - super complex, and it takes tons of practice to get them down right, but once you know them, you can render the effects of the light on them and achieve some really nice 3d-looking heads.  You can see this in Wes Burt's drawings - he has an excellent understanding of the subtleties that give a human face character and life, and it gives him the ability to put mood and personality into his characters with precision.

One other thing I'm seeing is that you're animal anatomy isn't nearly as strong as your human anatomy, and it's hurting your creature designs.  Not such a bad thing, though - studying animal anatomy sharpens human anatomy knowledge (and vice-versa).  

I hope this wasn't out of line; I really like your work.  Just wanted to offer something more than another generic "Awesome stuff, dude!" comment.

Anyway, keep it up, man!


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Balathustrius, I appreciate you taking the time to offer your crtique. I looked at the links and I get what your saying. It's something I'll have to work on. 

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul

Great to see you drawing again Bastion!

You rock!

Mortimer De Gaul


----------



## Holy Bovine

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Balathustrius, I appreciate you taking the time to offer your crtique. I looked at the links and I get what your saying. It's something I'll have to work on.
> 
> Thanks
> Bastion




I just read this thread from start to finish and I have to say you should be very proud of how much your art has improved from your first postings.  Your faces and human anatomy is fantastic - excellent proportions in nearly all of your human figures now.  Very nice to see an artist honing his craft as you are.

Please keep it up!  the world needs more artists!


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Thanks for the positive comments. Sorry for the long absence. Home renovations have me out of my house right now & without a scanner. Hopefully will start drawing and posting again soon.

Bastion


----------



## Meloncov

Hey Bastion,

Would you be willing to/how much would you charge to create orthagonal views of the face of the charector you did for me a while back? I want to make a 3D model of him at some point, and need reference.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Meloncov, Sorry, but I am still waiting for my house to be renovated, so no time to draw & no scanner. However, remind me which character I drew and maybe I can start working on something.(in-between trying to work on a new campaign, a new campaign world and squeezing in a game as a player once and a while.)

Thanks


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So what is the eta on the house?


----------



## Meloncov

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bastion





That one. Thanks for considering this.


----------



## notjer

Nice work bastion

I do also have a request for a grey elf.

He has long golden hair and amber-like eyes with the impression of an evil person. He also is painted with dark colour from the eye to the corner of the mouth as a point line. You are free to add details (evil-like look but not mad). He is 5'9'' height and and got an elegant body (language). He wears noble outfit, a red robe, black cloak, sleeves, boots and sleves. The edge on the robe is kind of fancy. he has a magic pen in the right hand and a Manual in his left. He is the type of guy who desire Knowledge. His Right arm is made of metal - the design is a bit like from full metal alchemist.

Here is his stats.

Str  11
Dex 12
Con 10
Int  24
Wis 18
Cha 14

You are free to ad details :L)


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what is the eta on the house?





Hopefully we will be moving back into my house this weekend. I should have my computer & scanner set up right away. As for new art, I'll be busy for a couple of weeks with some fininshing touches around the house, but after that I would love to start drawing again.

Notjer, I did however sketch a quickie of your grey elf. I will post it in a week or 2. I do have a question re: the painted face: is it a thick line across his face from eyes to mouth horizontally or vertically or I am not even close?


Thanks
Bastion


----------



## notjer

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Notjer, I did however sketch a quickie of your grey elf. I will post it in a week or 2. I do have a question re: the painted face: is it a thick line across his face from eyes to mouth horizontally or vertically or I am not even close?




It is not across the face but vertically, somehow the same way as if a person cry - T.T (face).
The eyes/pupils is parellel with the corner of the mouth. The line is a bit thick at the beginning of the eye and gets small at the corner of the mouth; \'/.\'/ (face), but thinner than my simple sketch here 

Oh and by the way, he is about 240 years old.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Ok Notjer, hope you like it.







Bastion


----------



## notjer

Hmm pretty cool. I did imaging a different look but prefere the sketch you draw. Maybe the painting in the face should be a bit different. I like the handsome and noble look he got and the fact that you didn't draw everything I did mention, one sleeve would look stupid anyways I guess 

Very simple, but nice work Bastion. Thank you very much for the time you used on it. Keep up the good work


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I'm sorry its not exactly what you wanted, but what was the use describing a metal arm if you wanted me to cover it with the sleeve of the robe. Besides that though, I think I included everything else. In your description you said sleeves, and sleves. I'm not sure what a sleve is unless its sleeve misspelled, but if so, you included sleeves twice.

That's the trouble drawing from people's descriptions. 

Oh well.

Bastion


----------



## notjer

Don't say I'm sorry, I appreciate your work and of curse it cannot be as the requester wants all the time but I'm very satisfied. Oh another thing you did "forget" - "you are free to add details" which was directed on the face painting, but I wasn't very clear in my explanation of course and wasn't that important. And again thank you Bastion.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Connorsrpg, let me know if you still want AZANZAS drawn. It might be a couple of weeks before I get done, though.


----------



## Knightfall

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

>



This is excellent. Very clean and well proportioned, IMO.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Knightfall, thanks for the comments. It is appreciated. 

Bastion


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I've been enjoying this thread for a long time, but I'd never left a comment... Great work! Your sketches are always enjoyable, plenty of detail!

I'll have to come up with some characters to sketch, because this is great!


----------



## BastionLightbringer

InVinoVeritas,   Good to hear from you & glad you like my sketches. Go ahead and post some characters, you never know when I'll get some time to whip something up. (After I finish my brothers characters of course, they've been giving me alot of grief  )

Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I haven't drawn much lately, too busy DMing, but here is a NPC from my game.

Leogyn Irontongue


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Here's another image from my game.


----------



## blargney the second

That's excellent!  The leg wrappings are particularly well done.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Bastion, not sure how busy you are but I've made up a fighter for an upcoming Pathfinder RPG game and I was wondering if you could give it a sketch. 

That litorain you did for me was pure awesomeness, I'd love to see what you can come up with for Thunder Malloy.


----------



## Cor Azer

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Here's another image from my game.




Is it just me, or is that Rohan-inspired? Not that there's anything wrong with that, I'm a big Rohan fan myself. Just curious about inspiration because it's an intriguing sketch.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Cor Azer said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or is that Rohan-inspired? Not that there's anything wrong with that, I'm a big Rohan fan myself. Just curious about inspiration because it's an intriguing sketch.




Well, yes and no.  I had the idea of a region of my game world to sort of Rohanish, with riders and plains. Then the more history I wrote for my campiagn, and the more I studied history of europe and western Asia, I decided to base the region on varangians . Since the plan for that region in my campaign was always to have it settled by vikings, it made sense to base the people on the swedish vikings that went east to Russia and whose armor and equipment was influenced by the steppe warriors, and huns. 

To sum up, i went more with a historical model of a medieval russian warrior than LOTR's but came up with the same outcome. Which I am happy with. 

Hope that made sense.


----------



## Cor Azer

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Well, yes and no.  I had the idea of a region of my game world to sort of Rohanish, with riders and plains. Then the more history I wrote for my campiagn, and the more I studied history of europe and western Asia, I decided to base the region on varangians . Since the plan for that region in my campaign was always to have it settled by vikings, it made sense to base the people on the swedish vikings that went east to Russia and whose armor and equipment was influenced by the steppe warriors, and huns.
> 
> To sum up, i went more with a historical model of a medieval russian warrior than LOTR's but came up with the same outcome. Which I am happy with.
> 
> Hope that made sense.




Makes complete sense... an example of parallel evolution


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Reveille said:
			
		

> Hey Bastion, not sure how busy you are but I've made up a fighter for an upcoming Pathfinder RPG game and I was wondering if you could give it a sketch.
> 
> That litorain you did for me was pure awesomeness, I'd love to see what you can come up with for Thunder Malloy.




Well, I'm pretty busy, but I might throw something together for ya. 6'6 and 160lbs is pretty skinny, but if thats what you want, you got it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Well, I'm pretty busy, but I might throw something together for ya. 6'6 and 160lbs is pretty skinny, but if thats what you want, you got it.



He's a muscular beanpole.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Quick question, I was sketching up a pose for Thunder, and I was trying to figure out what weapons he would be holding. A heavy flail & greatsword are 2-handed weapons, How would he use a shield? I was going to draw the flail in the right hand, shield on the left arm and GS on the back. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Quick question, I was sketching up a pose for Thunder, and I was trying to figure out what weapons he would be holding. A heavy flail & greatsword are 2-handed weapons, How would he use a shield?




Well, the shield would be fastened to his right forearm. The flail is his secondary weapon, mostly seeing use against creatures that are resistanat to slashing weapons (undead, like skeletons). 

He mostly keeps his sword at the ready and when dungeon delving, he keeps a sunrod fastened to his right upper arm.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I am playing in a new game next week, so I worked up a quickie sketch of what my new character might look like in full plate & helm(when he can afford it, that is).

I am supposed to draw the whole group, but I somehow always start & end with my character. I have to work on that.  

Here he is:
 Sir Reager Wyrmark





Any comments or crits welcome...but remember its not a finished drawing, no shading, etc.


----------



## Andrew_Lee

Hi,
    I have seen your drawings and they are great  ... How I wish I have the talent to draw too .... 

   If you are to draw a portrait for me, I will great appreciate it  

He has the following charactertistics :

Eladrin Wizard :

1)   6 feet tall
2)   170 lbs
3)   Wears a black robe
4)   Carries a staff
5)   golden eyes

   It has the following characters :

1)   Dragonborn Paladin (Male)
2)   Dwarven Cleric (Male)
3)   Elven Ranger (Male)
4)   Eladrin Wizard (Male)
5)   Human Warlock (Male)
6) Halfing Rogue (Male)

   I will be willing to pay a commission for it too, if it is the way it is done here. I am unsure of this though. Please do advise


----------



## arydious

Hey Bastion,

I am a huge fan of all your drawings. I have watched this forum for months and I absolutely love how you draw different people. I have a favor to ask you when you get the time. I have 2paticular characters for my new campaign i want drawn out, and my abilities in drawing doesn't surpass stick figures. I am going to leave the description quite vague because i trust your abilities and choices.

First one which i need quicker is a Paladin of Heironeous It can be either sex but it is one of the main Heroic NPC in the campaign and is of a very high level, around level 20.

The second character is an Evil Female, She is a 5 psion(telepath)/10 Thrall-heard/10 Pyrokineticist

Thanks in advanced I completely trust how you will draw them


----------

